# Cement Mixing Tub [Top Pan of a DCN]



## Rooke (Aug 18, 2017)

As the title says, I've got myself a DCN and after fighting with my girls and fleece, and getting absolutely none of the benefits, I moved back to the cement mixing tubs and bedding. On the bottom level this isn't a problem because of the lip and the fact that the rats cannot get between the cage and the bin. However, on the top level I've cut for the ramp opening and my little girls can squeeze themselves between the outside of the bin and the cage. I still have the pans inside the cage so they're not walking on the bars, but I worry about them getting stuck

Has anyone found a way to fix this?


----------



## charlypie (May 15, 2017)

I used storage bins to contain bedding in my rat's dcn for awhile, i connected the two levels with a tube. I cut a hole in the bin the size of the tube where the opening between the halves, i also secured the tube to the side of the cage with zip ties so it didnt move around, and added a lava ledge step. This worked really well, the rats actually seemed to prefer the tube to using the ramp. I've never used those cement mixing bins but i think you could do something like this and it should prevent them from going in that little bit of space around the edge, and contain bedding too! You can find these tubes at lowes or home depot, i use pvc tubes in the cage too but i used a storm drain tube for this because it is easier to climb than a smooth tube.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't use the cement tubs so just trying to brainstorm here. Could you try adding a shield around the opening made of another material like coroplast or hardware mesh? Could you you do away with the wire mid level and not have the tub at all or...do away with the wire mid level and hang the tub by clipping it to the cage?


----------

